# Internet Explorer Script Error



## Russ_R (Apr 12, 2003)

..I turned on my computer & a "Internet Explorer Script Error" popped-up. ..The funny thing is a haven't used Explorer(I use CompuServe) in a long time.

It read:

Line: 64
Char: 1
Error: 'suih' is undefined
Code: 0
URL: file://c:\WINDOWS\Application Data\Microsoft\Enternet Explorer\Desktop.htt

Do you what to continue running scripts on this page?

*....So why did this happen & what does it mean???*


----------



## RSM123 (Aug 1, 2002)

Hi,

Go into IE > Tools > Int. Options > Advanced and under Browsing do this - 

Place a tick in the box 'Disable Script Debugging.'
And if needed untick the box below 'Display a notification ...'

That should resolve this - its an error in the page not your browser.


----------



## Talamasca (Mar 23, 2003)

Russ,
Compuserv, like it's sister AOL, puts their own skin over IE.

In addition to what RSM123 said, check for updates for IE. 
Compuserve wont do it for you, nor will they tell you you need to.

They'll just wait until their next SUPER Version increase to 19.0 or something, 
and take what ever improvements MS did to IE and add that into their list of _improvements_ !

If Compuserv works like it's big sister, you might have to get online with CS, minimize it,
then open IE yourself to get the updates. AOL doesn't seem to like you doing that using 'their' browser.


----------



## yul (Feb 11, 2003)

if nothing works download this : http://www.microsoft.com/downloads/...F6-249C-4A72-BFCF-FC6AF26DC390&displaylang=en and install it.


----------



## macguyver198 (Jul 6, 2003)

I'm not a techie...so take this for what it's worth. I have an E Machine 600is, 600mhz w/32mb sdram. Got these messages all the time. Added another 32mb stick and presto...no more msgs. Computer will do tasks in seconds that used to take minutes.
When I went to make the change in IE, it was already set as described. I was also getting the kernel 32 msg. Hope this helps. p.s. It cost less than $10


----------

